# Russian Blue Kitten



## KittiesX2 (May 4, 2010)

Hello!

My husband came home with his "birthday present" he got himself a couple days ago. We are in South Korea and he found a cat breeder there who said she breeds Abyssinian, Bengals, and Russian Blues. His parents breed and showed Chartreux cats growing up so I am not shocked he chose a blue breed. He saw the mother and said she was clearly a purebred Russian Blue. He declined what might have been a pedigree (There was a bit of a language barrier).

I was wondering if anyone could help me to confirm she is a Russian Blue. She does appear to have the fine lighter silver tips to her coat and the mauve paw pads. I can't tell if her eyes will be that correct vivid green because she is too young. Furthermore, I would like to know if anyone can help me determine her age. She is clearly a bit young to be away from her mom.

We will love her just the same if she turns out to be a regular Blue DSH. She is an absolute sweetheart and we love her dearly. I am just curious if my husband got "conned." 

Here are some pictures of our little girl "Luna."

Feeling sleepy after getting a full belly (Please excuse dirty nose..just ate some wet kitty food)









Nap time on Daddy's face









Such pretty eyes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's absolutely adorable!!

Unless they had official papers on her, you'll never know. Reputable breeders have all the paperwork, though. 

She's so tiny and so cute!


----------



## KittiesX2 (May 4, 2010)

It sounds like she was trying to give him a pedigree and/or information packet like thing..However, it was all written in Hongal which neither of us would be able to read. He probably should have asked a Katusa to come with him and help. I wish he had took it though. Maybe I could have found a Korean who spoke English to explain it to us.


----------



## Noirbelle (May 11, 2010)

Wow what a GORGEOUS kitten you have! She is so adorable. Definately a heartmelter you've got there! Wish I could help you with her breeding but papers are really the only way. I have heard breed can be confirmed by bloodtests but I think that requires at least one of the parents to check breeding percentages.

Belle
http://www.squidoo.com/catsexotic


----------



## trishool (May 2, 2010)

Does she really qualify as an exotic cat? Exotics are awesome and she is certainly that!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll bet she's a tweetheart! :luv


----------

